# new limited FLIEGER for Forum members



## Jörg Schauer

Dear Forum members,

a long time has passed without a special offer for all STOWA customers.

Today we want to launch a limited and well known STOWA watch.

It is one of our Bestsellers: The *FLIEGER*

Of course some of you already own a Flieger from STOWA with an automatic movement.

Today we want to make you a special preorder offer for a *limited handwinding *airmanwatch with a solid caseback.

This offer only exists for all *Watchuseek, Flying Time* and *Watchtime members* and i hope you enjoy this watch.

We also want to launch this watch with a special orderprocess:

On *Wednesday 29th. October 2.pm GMT *Time we will launch the new orderside for this watch.

It will be possible that you choose your wishnumber when you order this watch!

Please don´t forget to have a look in our Onlineshop on Tuesday to see the adress where you can order this watch with your personal number.

Here are some *FEATURES* of this limited serie:

*FLIEGER* handwinding limited

- limited Serie 100 pieces
- handwinding movement ETA 2801
- real blued steel hands
- dommed sapphire crystal
- stainless steel case
- B-Uhr engraving on the caseback
with your personal limited number

Regular price: 
Euro 590.-

special offer:
for all Forummembers of the Flying Time, Watchuseek and Watchtime Forum
*Euro 490.- *
(this offer ends at the end of November. Please include your nickname when you order. Orders of Members of one of the above Forums will be handled with priority)

Delivery time of this watch will February 2009

Order ASAP to be sure to get your wishnumber
and we will infom you ASAP if you could 
get the number you want to have.

The start of the orderprocess will be
Wednesday 29th. October 2008
2.pm GMT
(this allows nearly all customer 
worldwide to take a chance to get 
one of this watches)

Please be advised that we will 
launch a new side where you can 
order and choose your wishnumber.

Please be there when we start:
we will announce the new adress
on Tuesday evening german time 
in our Onlineshop and through
our STOWA newsletter !

Best regards
Your STOWA Team!


----------



## cstef

Thanks Jorg,
this is some nice news!!! Will definitely be on the site on Tuesday evening to be in line . . . Thanks once again and take care!:thanks
Chris


----------



## Hary

Looks great Joerg. I am sure it will be taken up quickly :-!


----------



## doughboyr6

flieger was gonna be my next watch from you guys....the auto with no date/logo....this will just as good.


----------



## reach

Great news and nice watch! Looking forward to be on the list!


----------



## aikiman44

So here's a choice between this limited edition and the serial FO.:roll::thanks


----------



## village

Fantastic...looks like i have an appointment for the 29th!!:thanks


----------



## yingray

It sounds perfect, I'll keep focus. 

Is that possible to add blue screws, perlage on the base plate, stripes on the bridges, just like the Flieger 2801 that Mike reviewed years ago?


----------



## carman63

Must. Have. This.

I cancelled my FO Serial, after reconsidering the size. This would be PERFECT.


----------



## markb78

I guess this signals the right time to buy my first Stowa. Such a great looking watch.


----------



## Janne

Great! A wonderful complement to my Laco B-uhr!


----------



## Guest

Good news and right before X-Mas :-d


----------



## nvv

Great looking watch! Thanks Jorg!


----------



## pedpari

nice!!!!!:-!


----------



## ctafield

Looks fantastic. Count me in! :-!


----------



## JSim

Thank you, Jorg. I'll be waiting for Tue and the 29th! Cheers!


----------



## saigonblack

now thats a real catch!!!


----------



## apnk

Looks great!


----------



## tboooe

Here is perhaps a silly question....what is the difference between this and the Airman?


----------



## Crusader

tboooe said:


> Here is perhaps a silly question....what is the difference between this and the Airman?


The airman is an automatic, and does not have the engravings.


----------



## triumph73

I cannot wait I have always been impressed with JORG this just makes me smile!


----------



## tboooe

Crusader said:


> The airman is an automatic, and does not have the engravings.


Thank you Martin. According the Stowa website, the Airman Original is handwound? Am I missing something?


----------



## 3Dials

Just when I thought it was safe to visit another forum and _this _marvelous offer occurs. My poor wallet...


----------



## BNF-CH

Oh yeah, I'll take one!

*Does the 490€ include German VAT? (19%)*

Please clarify the price, Jörg!


----------



## Biggie_Robs

Please correct me if I am mistaken, but the ETA 2801 does not hack?


----------



## nr 071

You can count me in too. I like handwinding watches more and more, especially if there is no date, logo, etc. on the dial (sorry Tangente, you have to wait a little longer).

Just the time, that's what it's all about, imho... ;-)


----------



## mr.frida

wow great idea! i wish i wouldn´t have got my flieger auto since last monday.... ;-( but i´m more than very happy with it, even if i would like to have one of those.... but i think i will help myself with a stowa mo for xmas


----------



## Crusader

tboooe said:


> Thank you Martin. According the Stowa website, the Airman Original is handwound? Am I missing something?


The regular airman is 40mm with 20mm lugs, the Flieger Original (FO) is 41mm with 22mm lugs.

The former has an ETA 2824 and is now being offered with the ETA 2801 handwound. The FO has a much larger, handwound Unitas movement.


----------



## Crusader

Biggie_Robs said:


> Please correct me if I am mistaken, but the ETA 2801 does not hack?


There is both a hacking and a non-hacking variant.

Jörg, will your 2801 have the hacking feature ("Sekundenstopp")?


----------



## redwatch

Great news. Is there any difference between the dial of this watch and the Airman Original beside the size? When will the watch be ready to ship?


----------



## ht8306

Manifique! I would love to have one even though I already have the Airman Auto. It looks similar but I really love handwinding my watches. I seem to have a clicking sound when I wind the auto. Hope it's not spoilt.


----------



## pedpari

one question...



what´s the meaning of the acronym?

FL: Flieguer
HA: *handwinding*
LIM: *limited *

*it´s ok?¿?¿*


----------



## brainless

Yes, that's nearly totally correct!:-!

*HA* stands for the german *H*and*a*ufzug (engl.:handwound).
Will you prefer that Flieger to the "Legendario"?

Regards,

Volker


----------



## bioyuki

Does anyone here have comparison pics for the Flieger and the FO? I'm on the waiting list for a FO Serial but with a 6.75" wrist, now I'm considering this because of it's smaller size?


----------



## fred0666

I'm very interested also. The Airman automatic was on my wishlist, but if I can have a manual mouvment, a limited serie and a bonus strap for less money, why should I hesitate?


----------



## Zeusinou

Because it can't be under this year's christmas tree ?


----------



## Guest

bioyuki said:


> Does anyone here have comparison pics for the Flieger and the FO? I'm on the waiting list for a FO Serial but with a 6.75" wrist, now I'm considering this because of it's smaller size?


You are talking about 1 mm difference ?


----------



## fred0666

Zeusinou said:


> Because it can't be under this year's christmas tree ?


I don't believe in Christmas anymore. So I can just get some money and then wait until February to buy my christmas gift.


----------



## joeyza

This is probably a dumb question, but here goes:

Is the wish number 1-100 or some other number to be engraved in the work (werk) box or on the side?

This will be an excellent addition and I can't wait to place my order.


----------



## Guest

joeyza said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but here goes:
> 
> Is the wish number 1-100 or some other number to be engraved in the work (werk) box or on the side?
> 
> This will be an excellent addition and I can't wait to place my order.


Well,imho it wouldn´t make muh sense to have a limited edition of 100 pieces and your No. would be 111/100, right ? So it should be within 1 to 100.


----------



## brainless

I rather guess "joeyza" wants to know if the number is engraved at all:

Yes, it will be engraved in the caseback;-)

Regards,

Volker


----------



## Guest

I thought the pics are very clear in this respect - but obviously not. And yes, the no. will only be engraved on the back, FL 23883 is engraved on the case side.


----------



## joeyza

I warned you that it was probably a dumb question.

My confusion came from the other numbers that were engraved on the caseback and side in the pictures and my relative unfamiliarity with the brand.

This will fill in the gap left when I purchased a GO SE over the GO Navigator.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## corruptor

Is it possible to offer this watch with a diamond shaped crown as an option?


----------



## Black Star

Great watch! Got one already:


----------



## Barrelfish

Great news, thanks Jorg! With some luck, this will be the next Stowa/Schauer in the collection!


----------



## Bin1983

Great Watch, cannot wait for tuesday to come!


----------



## Klaauwer

Wait... you mean there is already a limited edition of the Stowa Flieger made for another forum? They look very similar only the numbers on the back suggest there are only 5 made of this LE? I'll let this one pass...


----------



## balaste

indeed it's weird, black star, can you tell us more about yours ?


----------



## Hary

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=26493

It was made for a Dutch forum


----------



## roseskunk

wow. that's a sweet watch. i'm in line for an FO... would i be silly to get this one instead?! i was worried that since i just bought a nice little beretta 84 i wouldn't be able to afford the FO... now it looks as though i can have my cake and eat it too... opinions please.. the FO or the limited? i think i'll be here tuesday night...


----------



## Hary

Personal preference with regard to which one to choose:

FO Serial: 

Decorated Unitas
41 mm
More expensive (ca. 1000 Euro)
Longer waiting time
Option to have display back


Flieger LE
- ETA 2801, decorated?
- 40 mm
- Euro 490 (difficult to beat this price IMHO)
- Available in Feb 09
- Massive caseback


----------



## acour_jeroen

Klaauwer said:


> Wait... you mean there is already a limited edition of the Stowa Flieger made for another forum? They look very similar only the numbers on the back suggest there are only 5 made of this LE? I'll let this one pass...


This series was made in 2005. Only 5 for www.dezinvanluxe.nl, a Dutch forum. It features the non-hacking handwound movement. Caseback engraving according to the original B_Uhr (where it was located inside the caseback though) was suggested by the forum and was until then not seen on other contemporary Stowa watches.

DZVL-ltd. does not have an engraving on the side of the case. It also has the logo dial (no-logo was not available in 2005 )


----------



## daijiroh

Hi everybody
This watch is just beautiful. And with a diamond crown, it will be perfect.
I dind't well understand how to order one Flieger LE.
Is there one to explain me?
And someone told me that there was special prices for the forum memebers on the current collection. Do you know how I can access the site with the special prices?
Thanks for your answers


----------



## Lencoth

Hi Jörg,

Can you give some more information on the finish of the movement and if it hacks or not?

Many Thanks:-!


----------



## caodatou

Hi Jorg, this really a fantastic offer. 
A quick question for price, what is the price for those out side Euro? The price exclude VAT? Thanks in advance!


----------



## pedpari

brainless said:


> Yes, that's nearly totally correct!:-!
> 
> *HA* stands for the german *H*and*a*ufzug (engl.:handwound).
> Will you prefer that Flieger to the "Legendario"?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Volker


Thanks !!, I know about the "legendario" project but its too big for me and i dont like white fliegers. The stowa its just perfect ;-)


----------



## brainless

I agree with your choice:-!,


Volker


----------



## Schmiedel

I wish I was intersted in a Flieger. Oh well, maybe someday Jorg will come out with a special black Antea with a ETA 2801, I'd be all over that ( I missed out on the recent Durowe anniversay Antea).

Good luck every one, I hope my fellow forumer get on the wait list and get the number they desire.

Jack


----------



## langtoftlad

Argh - Panic - Crisis - Disaster - Nightmare!

The one & only chance I've had of getting my hands on one of Jorge's Limited - and guess what...? The Electricity Company has decided to cut me off on Wednesday for 'emergency repairs' - so no internet, grrrrrr.

Will I be reduced to driving around trying to find a WiFi signal at 2pm :roll:


----------



## Crusader

corruptor said:


> Is it possible to offer this watch with a diamond shaped crown as an option?


The telltale diamond crown was used by IWC, and Laco used a somewhat similar crown. The original Stowa B-Uhr had an onion crown, hence I think that this is the correct choice for this brand.


----------



## matchou

Why is it impossible to engrave our name too ?

If we can't have the number desired, is it possible to cancel the buy ?

(I'm just looking for something that could change my choice to buy this watch lol)


----------



## CW from the OC

Hi Jorg,

Beautiful watch.

I would buy it if it was 47-48mm, and if it had a display back. 

Thank you for the great offer to the community!

Craig


----------



## Mark (Seattle)

Hi Everyone,

Both the FO Serial (I've got on order) and the Flieger LE sure look nice!

I can't wait to get mine. 


Mark


----------



## hart_attack

Jörg Schauer said:


> Dear Forum members,
> 
> a long time has passed without a special offer for all STOWA customers.
> 
> Today we want to launch a limited and well known STOWA watch.
> 
> It is one of our Bestsellers: The *FLIEGER*
> 
> Of course some of you already own a Flieger from STOWA with an automatic movement.
> 
> Today we want to make you a special preorder offer for a *limited handwinding *airmanwatch with a solid caseback.
> 
> This offer only exists for all *Watchuseek, Flying Time* and *Watchtime members* and i hope you enjoy this watch.
> 
> We also want to launch this watch with a special orderprocess:
> 
> On *Wednesday 29th. October 2.pm GMT *Time we will launch the new orderside for this watch.
> 
> It will be possible that you choose your wishnumber when you order this watch!
> 
> Please don´t forget to have a look in our Onlineshop on Tuesday to see the adress where you can order this watch with your personal number.
> 
> Here are some *FEATURES* of this limited serie:
> 
> *FLIEGER* handwinding limited
> 
> - limited Serie 100 pieces
> - handwinding movement ETA 2801
> - real blued steel hands
> - dommed sapphire crystal
> - stainless steel case
> - B-Uhr engraving on the caseback
> with your personal limited number
> 
> Regular price:
> Euro 590.-
> 
> special offer:
> for all Forummembers of the Flying Time, Watchuseek and Watchtime Forum
> *Euro 490.- *
> (this offer ends at the end of November. Please include your nickname when you order. Orders of Members of one of the above Forums will be handled with priority)
> 
> Delivery time of this watch will February 2009
> 
> Order ASAP to be sure to get your wishnumber
> and we will infom you ASAP if you could
> get the number you want to have.
> 
> The start of the orderprocess will be
> Wednesday 29th. October 2008
> 2.pm GMT
> (this allows nearly all customer
> worldwide to take a chance to get
> one of this watches)
> 
> Please be advised that we will
> launch a new side where you can
> order and choose your wishnumber.
> 
> Please be there when we start:
> we will announce the new adress
> on Tuesday evening german time
> in our Onlineshop and through
> our STOWA newsletter !
> 
> Best regards
> Your STOWA Team!


Hi Jorg,

Just want to confirm one thing, do you ship to Indonesia? Since i tried to purchase a watch from your site, but Indonesia was not listed in your list...

Please confirm, i am 100% sure that i am going to purchase your watch tommorrow...

Thank you.


----------



## Guest

hart_attack said:


> Hi Jorg,
> 
> Just want to confirm one thing, do you ship to Indonesia? Since i tried to purchase a watch from your site, but Indonesia was not listed in your list...
> 
> Please confirm, i am 100% sure that i am going to purchase your watch tommorrow...
> 
> Thank you.


*Please* make this a mail to [email protected]. Thank you.


----------



## hart_attack

Hi Mike,

Just sent email to Jorg 30 minutes ago, and he replied straight away, that he can deliver to Indonesia...

Looks like i'll be sitting in front of my office PC in the morning (Indonesia is GMT +7).

Thanks for your support


----------



## Monoblock

huh... I was looking into ordering a Flieger... was going to get the auto non-logo... then this pops up...

might have to get in on this. :-!


----------



## Lencoth

Hi,

Did anyone find out if this 2801 hacks or not? Would be happy either way, but would love to know anyway ;-)

Regards,

Leo.


----------



## trebor1964

Lieber Jörg

Die FLIEGER gefällt mir ausserordentlich gut.

werde mich morgen sicherlich für eine anmelden

liebe Grüsse aus wien


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

a few new infos on the Flieger handwinding.

*hacking function*
This version of the 2801 movement does not have the hacking function.

*Orderprocess*
Still we have the 2 GMT target for tomorrow 

Tomorrow morning i will announce the adress where the orders and the choice of the desire number can be done.

best regards

Jörg

The feedback of the collectors worldwide is very good and we look forward to see whats happen with the "desire number tool" .


----------



## bender

I was very interested in ordering until we were informed by Jorg that the limited edition flieger wouldn't have a hacking function.


----------



## balaste

IMHO indeed it loses a bit of its charm

but i'm gonna try to get it, cauz this watch is fabulous

Jörg always does a great job


----------



## KlezmerBlues

Many first-time posters in this thread. Just curious about the thickness of this watch. Would I be right to presume that the thickness is the same as the no-logo auto, that is 10,20 mm? The second image suggests a bit slimmer watch, which is what I am hoping for.


----------



## langtoftlad

KlezmerBlues said:


> Many first-time posters in this thread...


I wonder how many have joined this, or the other two forums, or even made their first post to ensure their "place" since Jorge made his announcement?


----------



## xabby

I'm one of them...


----------



## rh12

Me too, I hope... ;-)


----------



## bottom of the ninth

hi, could some one tell me where the link is to order this new watch. thank you


----------



## daijiroh

I want to be one too


----------



## dand

Long time lurker interested in this too.....


----------



## [email protected]

Hi
I keep checking the Stowa website but cannot find any link!
can anyone help?
Paul


----------



## Lencoth

There's no link there at the moment. There was to have been an email from Stowa with the link and an announcement here in the forum on this Wednesday morning. None so far, so things may have gone awry. Guess an update from Stowa would be appreciated;-).


----------



## ctafield

Well, as if by magic, I just got the email with the link

http://www.mystowa.com


----------



## Albert

It is a really nice watch, I am going to order one to, if possible.
I'm wondering if there will be a view back for this watch, so that you can see the movement to.


----------



## carman63

Thanks for the link. Would like to get in on this one. If not, then I'll have to 'settle' for the non-date automatic ;-)


----------



## Bishamon

3Dials said:


> Just when I thought it was safe to visit another forum and _this _marvelous offer occurs. My poor wallet...


I was doing fairly well... only visiting the forum maybe once a week, and not staying too long to get into 'trouble'. Of course, I received the email direct from Stowa, so I didn't have to visit the forum to find out about the offer, which is both good and bad.


----------



## balaste

Hello there,
I saw on the mail, there is two prices or did i misunderstood ?
European customers (excluding german ones) will have to pay the german VAT or not ?
the quote:

"Price:
The netprice of the watch will be Euro 430.- plus shipping. 
The price with German VAT will be Euro 490.- plus shipping. "




Thanks for these answers


best regards


Baptiste


----------



## Hary

It reminds me the order of Sinn EZM1 LE at Watchbuys. Everyone was rushing to order. Hope Joerg's website is strong enough to accommodate the 'attack' from Stowa fans :-d. I am curious to see how long will it take to get these 100 pcs sold out


----------



## Zebra

It might not be long with this level of response.


----------



## fred0666

balaste said:


> "Price:
> The netprice of the watch will be Euro 430.- plus shipping.
> The price with German VAT will be Euro 490.- plus shipping. "


 You're inside EU, so it's 490€.


----------



## doughboyr6

what time does this thing start? doesn't 2pm GMT work out to 9 am EST in north america?


----------



## ctafield

Take a look here for when 2PM GMT is in your timezone:
http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.co.uk/

(yes, that's wwp!)


----------



## clockwork007

Hi Guys,

Does anyone know the link where we can order the Ltd. Airman?

Best Regards,

Tjeerd


----------



## Hary

I am a regular at this forum. I have to say, it's first time for me to see number of visitors to this forum > 100 people, more than public forum, more than the popular "Dive watch" forum. Well done Joerg :-!

For those who will order, good luck. You won't be disappointed by Stowa's quality


----------



## fred0666

clockwork007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does anyone know the link where we can order the Ltd. Airman?
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Tjeerd


No :-d


----------



## langtoftlad

I've just got my fingers & toes crossed that all the newbies don't push out us regular customers :-s No disrespect meant to noobs (we were all one once) but I think it would go against Jorg's intention if most of these "for forum members" went to people who have just joined in the last couple of days just to get this watch... :rodekaart


----------



## doughboyr6

ctafield said:


> Take a look here for when 2PM GMT is in your timezone:
> http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.co.uk/
> 
> (yes, that's wwp!)


this is a good site...

thanks...i was wrong, its not -5 but -4...

i'm sitting here wondering why its not working


----------



## pedpari

Nervous?¿?¿?¿


----------



## fred0666

pedpari said:


> Nervous?¿?¿?¿


 Lol


----------



## doughboyr6

sites not working


----------



## grig

Internal server error!


----------



## incognito

*Error 500 - Internal server error*

Ein interner Fehler ist aufgetreten!
Bitte versuchen Sie es zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt.

dammit


----------



## Bishamon

Registered, but awaiting email to complete registration...


----------



## langtoftlad

Error 500 Internal Server Error!
I think Stowa just blew up


----------



## carman63

Bishamon said:


> Registered, but awaiting email to complete registration...


Took a couple of minutes. All done, and reserved :-!


----------



## postal007

It is working, I just reserved a number, but the site is getting hammered. Just keep trying to register, login, and reserve a number.

#25 for me


----------



## Bishamon

carman63 said:


> Took a couple of minutes. All done, and reserved :-!


I still haven't received the email, and the site won't allow me to login until I have completed registration.


----------



## markb78

Ha, You beat me to it carman, Congrats on 13. Wear it in good health.

Cheers


----------



## carman63

Bishamon said:


> I still haven't received the email.


I tried to log in anyway, then got a message saying I hadn't confirmed. Immediately after that, the system sent me my email so I could confirm.

I don't think Stowa was prepared for the onslaught ;-)


----------



## carman63

markb78 said:


> Ha, You beat me to it carman, Congrats on 13. Wear it in good health.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, it's an anniversary date for my fiance and I. I had several backup numbers ;-)


----------



## Bishamon

carman63 said:


> I tried to log in anyway, then got a message saying I hadn't confirmed. Immediately after that, the system sent me my email so I could confirm.


I tried logging in as well. Still no confirmation email... 15 minutes and counting.


----------



## carman63

I'm currently entertaining myself watching the squares turn from green to red b-)

And I've noticed at least one person reserved more than one watch. Not sure how I feel about that. :think:


----------



## Bishamon

I think I will go insane if everything sells out before I can reserve. Ack!


----------



## incognito

YEsssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

I reserved #75


----------



## Heat

No. 5 for me:-! Looking forward to this piece!


----------



## fred0666

carman63 said:


> I'm currently entertaining myself watching the squares turn from green to red b-)
> 
> And I've noticed at least one person reserved more than one watch. Not sure how I feel about that. :think:


Actually 3 watches.


----------



## osxsylvain

Hi guys,

#11 for me !


----------



## langtoftlad

Yea Gods that was nerve wracking what with the server crashing and then my email client dumping everything from Stowa into a junkmail folder, then telling me it was phish and I wasn't allowed to access it o|
But finally - I think - I've reserved #57 - maybe - probably :roll:

That was a scary 20 mins

Good luck everyone still trying


----------



## markb78

Well, I don't feel bad about missing out. At least it is going for a worthy cause. Congratulations on the upcoming wedding.


----------



## rh12

Strange procedure...
Anyway, #64 for me, I hope! :-!


----------



## Monoblock

I'm glad you guys got in.

I can't even register... either I get error message or if I do manage to get to the registration section, it times out.

FUBAR!


----------



## osxsylvain

yes you are #57 Langtoftlad


----------



## hwilsdorf

that was like a feeding frenzy!  I wasn't planning on getting it, but when I saw numbers turning red I panicked!

Got #20 for myself! :-! Perfect matching number for my Stowa auto 80th LE. It's a bargain anyhow!

More than half of the numbers are taken so far.


----------



## fred0666

langtoftlad said:


> But finally - I think - I've reserved #57 - maybe - probably :roll:


It seems that you have the 57, from my point of view.


----------



## Bishamon

85 for me. It wasn't my first choice, which was taken (#66, only because that's the same number I have for the Flieger Auto Limited, 66/80). It wasn't my second, either, as that was taken after I clicked on it. So, I just looked for another open number, and 85 it was.


----------



## jcoat007

#70 for me. It's a birthday present for my father-in-law. He turns 70 next year.


----------



## fred0666

Member Max reserved 4 watches : what the f***?
He has a lot of friends?


----------



## doughboyr6

fred0666 said:


> Actually 3 watches.


how? cuz it won't let you pick more than one #, unless you have 3 accounts.


----------



## langtoftlad

osxsylvain said:


> yes you are #57 Langtoftlad


Appreciate that :-!
The site won't let me back in - does it tell you who's got what then?

I suspect the software is adapted from an airline seat reservation system... b-)


----------



## fred0666

Bishamon said:


> 85 for me. It wasn't my first choice, which was taken (#66, only because that's the same number I have for the Flieger Auto Limited, 66/80). It wasn't my second, either, as that was taken after I clicked on it. So, I just looked for another open number, and 85 it was.


Just a question, according to your signature, what will you do with 3 different Airman watches?


----------



## Hary

it must be record selling day for Joerg. I remember when he launched FO LE, it took quite some days until it was sold out, but now.....


----------



## osxsylvain

langtoftlad said:


> Appreciate that :-!
> The site won't let me back in - does it tell you who's got what then?
> 
> I suspect the software is adapted from an airline seat reservation system... b-)


sounds good for a Flieger !!

Yes the site tells who reserved their number


----------



## Erik_H

70 watches reserved after 30 minutes. I managed to get number 6 

Erik_


----------



## carman63

fred0666 said:


> Member Max reserved 4 watches : what the f***? He has a lot of friends?


I hope he's limited to 2. I wonder if he would have reserved 4 if we had to make payment in full upon reservation?


----------



## fred0666

doughboyr6 said:


> how? cuz it won't let you pick more than one #, unless you have 3 accounts.


Same member, 4 watches for now.
I don't know how, I did not try to reserve more than one and I don't want to.


----------



## fred0666

Erik_H said:


> 70 watches reserved after 30 minutes. I managed to get number 6
> 
> Erik_


You're lucky if you really wanted this particular number because that's the one I wanted and finally changed my mind for the lowest number.


----------



## Bishamon

fred0666 said:


> Just a question, according to your signature, what will you do with 3 different Airman watches?


I have a disease... 

Seriously, though... I think I will sell at least one of them. I have a standard Airman that's BNIB I will let go to help pay for this new LE.


----------



## hwilsdorf

Wowsers! 21 left!


----------



## carman63

Wow! Just after 30 minutes of being 'live'...


----------



## doughboyr6

i want to order one for my dad, how do i order multiples?


----------



## hwilsdorf

14 left! Financial crisis my foot! :-!


----------



## Bishamon

Only 14 remain. Wow!


----------



## Naturally

Got my first choice, #69 :-!:-!:-!

Now, I need to speak with the wife


----------



## langtoftlad

osxsylvain said:


> sounds good for a Flieger !!


D'oh!!! Missed that :-d

Did you not get one? I couldn't see your name...
I think I counted 7 (yes 7) reservations by someone called "Max"

I wonder if Jorg will allow more than one per person - I'd hate to think this person is profiteering whilst other genuine customers miss out.

I hope with such a truly limited edition, he will look at the reservations and maybe try to find out if there is, perhaps, a genuine reason to reserve seven. :think:


----------



## Heat

11 left


----------



## fred0666

Naturally said:


> Got my first choice, #69 :-!:-!:-!
> 
> Now, I need to speak with the wife


You mean about the money or about the number you chose?


----------



## osxsylvain

yep #11 is for me


----------



## Naturally

fred0666 said:


> You mean about the money or about the number you chose?


;-)

Number is actually my birth year, nothing sinister.


----------



## fred0666

7 for Max?
Definitively, it's not the number of his friends, he's just launching a business!


----------



## Monoblock

I give up. 

40+ minutes trying to register and keep getting timed out...

ridiculous!


----------



## fred0666

Naturally said:


> ;-)
> 
> Number is actually my birth year, nothing sinister.


Ok, I apologize, even if I don't thing anything bad about 69.
:-x


----------



## carman63

Who is stowa06? Joerg? at least 3 reserved I see.

Man, I really wish he had opened up #00.


----------



## doughboyr6

carman63 said:


> Who is stowa06? Joerg? at least 3 reserved I see.
> 
> Man, I really wish he had opened up #00.


i dont' even know how to order multiples


----------



## hwilsdorf

Benito! 4 left! :-!


----------



## doughboyr6

keeps saying that i have to give up my first choice, but i want both..


----------



## fred0666

Monoblock said:


> I give up.
> 
> 40+ minutes trying to register and keep getting timed out...
> 
> ridiculous!


Sorry for you, it should depend on your internet provider because even if we experienced some error messages, we all manged to connect at least once.


----------



## morphe

4 left


----------



## Bishamon

carman63 said:


> Who is stowa06? Joerg? at least 3 reserved I see.
> 
> Man, I really wish he had opened up #00.


I think I counted 6 or 7 with that name. It must be someone at Stowa.


----------



## langtoftlad

fred0666 said:


> It seems that you have the 57, from my point of view.


Thanks for that - and congrats for getting such a low number...

Interestingly (and curious) those numbers reserved for Max now seem to be reserved for "Stowa06"
Conspiracy - conspiracy - conspiracy b-) b-) b-)


----------



## doughboyr6

who is stowa06? they have like 5 watches


----------



## Heat

1 left!


----------



## Naturally

only 1 left #51


----------



## fred0666

stowa06 has also 3 numbers.
There's a lot of people having a lot of friends :-d


----------



## city-dweller

all gone


----------



## carman63

*Sold out!*

In less than an hour. And #51 was the last to go.


----------



## Erik_H

And after 50 minutes all were gone!

Erik_H


----------



## doughboyr6

all gone


----------



## Heat

All soldout in 51min:-!


----------



## Bin1983

Yes, #23 will fly to New Zealand. Not sure if it's the only one heading this way. 3 a.m. in NZ, have to go back to sleep again.

Only 5 left now! Better be quick guys:-!


----------



## zephyr1

*Re: Sold out!*



carman63 said:


> In less than an hour. And #51 was the last to go.


Talk about an INSANE experience!


----------



## Naturally

congrats to all.


----------



## carman63

FWIW it looks like Max only got one number. I think. Still checking.

I'm also typing up all the numbers and who got them.


----------



## Hary

100 pieces gone in 50 mins, income Euro 860 per minute. Not a bad job :-!


----------



## Monoblock

great... 

I'm so mad right now... the freaken site wouldn't let me even register... kept getting timed out message.

o|

I'm so upset I don't even want to see the word "Stowa" for awhile. :-| :-| :-|


----------



## ctafield

carman63 said:


> FWIW it looks like Max only got one number. I think. Still checking.
> 
> I'm also typing up all the numbers and who got them.


Hehe #1 was available when I ordered. I was in shock and totally hell-bent on getting #77!


----------



## quattro777

Gone, oh the agony!!!!!


----------



## fred0666

Monoblock said:


> great...
> 
> I'm so mad right now... the freaken site wouldn't let me even register... kept getting timed out message.
> 
> o|
> 
> I'm so upset I don't even want to see the word "Stowa" for awhile. :-| :-| :-|


Send a mail to Stowa explaining that and ask to be on the waiting list. I'm pretty sure there will be some people changing their mind, even before the 50€ of reservation.


----------



## Nalu

With my schedule and internet connection, I never had a chance :-(


----------



## city-dweller

Monoblock said:


> great...
> 
> I'm so mad right now... the freaken site wouldn't let me even register... kept getting timed out message.
> 
> o|
> 
> I'm so upset I don't even want to see the word "Stowa" for awhile. :-| :-| :-|


I experienced almost the same, but was a bit more lucky.

though I tried non-stop from the first (or zeroth) second, 
it let me in only somewhere 45 min later, 
when I already was about to give up.


----------



## fred0666

8 different numbers for stowa06, good score but not very fairplay.


----------



## carman63

Monoblock said:


> great...
> 
> I'm so mad right now... the freaken site wouldn't let me even register... kept getting timed out message.
> 
> o|
> 
> I'm so upset I don't even want to see the word "Stowa" for awhile. :-| :-| :-|


I'm up to 50, taking down names. And so far 'stowa06' has come up 6 times. Maybe Joerg planned for this?


----------



## bottom of the ninth

how disappointing, waited all morning for the site to work and then they are all sold out. owner of two stowas already! not a "newbie"!!


----------



## carman63

Keep refreshing - 81 is FREE!


----------



## fred0666

Not anymore....


----------



## carman63

I'm finished typing in all the names/numbers. And I'm going back through, since a few numbers that were stowa06 are renamed. Example is #41.


----------



## saigonblack

Congratz all on those successful. i just saw this too late, guess have to stick to my Laco LE


----------



## Nalu

fred0666 said:


> 8 different numbers for stowa06, good score but not very fairplay.


This person has reserved #s 1, 7, 8, 31, 41, 48, 54 and 56 :rodekaart :-|


----------



## Monoblock

I'm happy for everyone that got in on one.

For me, well, I guess that's my luck today.

I tried to register again even after knowing it's all been sold out just to see if the site would let me register since the traffic had died down.

No luck. timed out is all I get. broken website from where I'm sitting.

Anyway, congrats.


----------



## Bishamon

Nalu said:


> This person has reserved #s 1, 7, 8, 31, 41, 48, 54 and 56 :rodekaart :-|


I'm fairly certain those were 'reclaimed' by Stowa from at least one other person who was unfairly reserving a large quantity.


----------



## tokyotokei

Strange day. Had a drink with an old friend after work. He was wearing his Big Pilot. I was quietly admiring it as ever. Returned home about 9.30pm and there was an email from Stowa offering this watch ... with ordering to start in 30 minutes ! ( I am in Japan, GMT +9 )

I considered this sequence of events A Sign :roll:

Had some trouble with the site, as others seem to have too, but persevered and I believe I have 99/100 reserved.

TT


----------



## Nalu

Bishamon said:


> I'm fairly certain those were 'reclaimed' by Stowa from at least one other person who was unfairly reserving a large quantity.


I'd hope that they would take such action, but I don't see those numbers becoming available (other than #41 as above).


----------



## fred0666

tokyotokei said:


> Had some trouble with the site, as others seem to have too, but persevered and I believe I have 99/100 reserved.
> 
> TT


 If your login is "netlogin", then yes you have the 99.


----------



## Bishamon

Nalu said:


> I'd hope that they would take such action, but I don't see those numbers becoming available (other than #41 as above).


They may not be made available through the site, but instead kept aside and offered to certain members directly. I'm just guessing, and might be completely off the mark.


----------



## tokyotokei

fred0666 said:


> If your login is "netlogin", then yes you have the 99.


Indeed that's me.

TT


----------



## Will

ALL gone in 51 mins.. damn, who is stowa06?

#83 with me... for my bro, thats his YOB


----------



## Monoblock

Bishamon said:


> I'm fairly certain those were 'reclaimed' by Stowa from at least one other person who was unfairly reserving a large quantity.


I hope you are right. I just sent Stowa an e-mail... hopefully I get a 2nd chance at one. :think:


----------



## carman63

If anyone wants it, I have the full list of who got what.

I had some free time, what can I say. :-d


----------



## olli1893

No 74/100

1974 is my Year of Birth b-)

I live near Pforzheim and I can personally pick up the Stowa


----------



## Monoblock

olli1893 said:


> 74/100
> 
> 1974 is my Year of Birth b-)


argh! you got my number!

I wanted it for the same reason. ;-)

congrats. :-!


----------



## doughboyr6

i got one....46...the # of my hero.... valentino rossi...


----------



## Lonetime

I think I got 93. Not my first choice, of course, but, still a number that is rooted in my lucky number "3".

I'm glad I woke up when I did. Otherwise, "I snooze, I lose".


----------



## fred0666

Lonetime said:


> I think I got 93.


 I confirm the 93 for lonetime.


----------



## Lonetime

fred0666 said:


> I confirm the 93 for lonetime.


Whew! I was getting nervous 'cause I didn't get a confirmation e-mail.


----------



## Bishamon

Lonetime said:


> Whew! I was getting nervous 'cause I didn't get a confirmation e-mail.


I hadn't received one either. I assumed that perhaps they were waiting to send them out until everything was sorted. I hope that's the case. My name is still showing up on the watch number matrix, at least for me.


----------



## ctafield

I can't even log in any more - I get permission denied!  I hope I still have #77?


----------



## mythos

I got 53. Not my first choice, but my age. I have been wanting a Stowa Airman for some time, so this offer was too tempting.


----------



## carman63

ctafield said:


> I can't even log in any more - I get permission denied!  I hope I still have #77?


That's what I see.


----------



## mythos

ctafield said:


> I can't even log in any more - I get permission denied!  I hope I still have #77?


Yes, you have it


----------



## ctafield

Phew. Thanks guys! :-!


----------



## Michael123

Im new member here, coming from flying-time.de forum.

Some users seems to have multiple reservations. Like stowa06 seems to have 6 or 7 watches reserved.

Is there any user with multiple reservation, which want to release a number ?


----------



## olli1893

ctafield said:


> I can't even log in any more - I get permission denied!  I hope I still have #77?


yes, you have the #77


----------



## balaste

we all hope Jörg will avoid multiples reservations, that's will release many numbers


----------



## fred0666

mythos said:


> I got 53. Not my first choice, but my age. I have been wanting a Stowa Airman for some time, so this offer was too tempting.


 This means you will sell it when you'll reach 54?


----------



## redwatch

I had a hard time to get on the site. #36 was available at the time. When I tried to reserve it, it was taken by someone else  I picked #43 from the remaining numbers (less than 10 at the time). I can only reason that 1943 was right in the middle of WWII, a period this type of watches were used by German Airforce. Overall, it was an exciting experience. All the 100 watches were gone within an hour! I guess nobody wants to pay extra 100 Euro to buy this watch in December.


----------



## carman63

Lonetime said:


> Whew! I was getting nervous 'cause I didn't get a confirmation e-mail.


I think it said something like, allow 24 hours for the confirmation email and instructions on paying the deposit.

-Jim


----------



## mythos

fred0666 said:


> This means you will sell it when you'll reach 54?


No . I have few watches and have never sold any. Actually I will be 54 before I get the watch. With the limited mumbers available it was the best I managed...


----------



## eact

Congratulations to all who reserved, this LE Flieger was certainly an excellent deal. I didn't reserve but then I was too busy during that time frame. Out of curiosity, I made a list of the lucky owners from the grid on myStowa, 2 min copy-paste ;-)

1 - stowa06
2 - fred0666
3 - morphe
4 - Mark
5 - Heat
6 - Erik_H
7 - stowa06
8 - stowa06
9 - southisland
10 - xabby
11 - osxsylvain
12 - inigosb
13 - carman63
14 - CBM_DOC
15 - eyckpl
16 - lencoth
17 - pabboy
18 - keranthor
19 - goetz$
20 - hwilsdorf
21 - cocobat
22 - Zebra
23 - Bin1983
24 - daijiroh
25 - postal007
26 - halcyon725
27 - ollero
28 - atonyc
29 - ReneHorvath123
30 - grafr
31 - stowa06
32 - vinceboulet
33 - Fawo
34 - ferro01
35 - andman
36 - reach
37 - aborene
38 - ichankai
39 - balaste
40 - oliveka
41 - sirine
42 - Chrisfrombyron
43 - redwatch
44 - grig
45 - cstef
46 - doughboyr6
47 - dleibow
48 - stowa06
49 - Skip
50 - clockwork007
51 - umail67
52 - zdroker
53 - mythos
54 - stowa06
55 - donhl
56 - stowa06
57 - langtoftlad
58 - gawatch2
59 - citydweller
60 - Buutje12
61 - arjac06
62 - arfarf
63 - colector
64 - rh12
65 - prab
66 - Pierre_S
67 - Murmel
68 - oskibear
69 - naturally
70 - jcoat007
71 - Donald
72 - maykel
73 - randomx
74 - oliver1893
75 - incognito
76 - pedpari
77 - ctafield
78 - jkramer
79 - ju52
80 - Tov
81 - Trebor1964
82 - matchou
83 - will
84 - berend
85 - Bishamon
86 - no10
87 - karman2k
88 - Roel
89 - deselby
90 - rs207
91 - zephyr1
92 - JSim
93 - Lonetime
94 - bender152
95 - RJW
96 - jaweeb
97 - schr.5555
98 - nr071
99 - netlogin
100 - powermaxi2000


----------



## nr 071

Monoblock said:


> I give up.
> 
> 40+ minutes trying to register and keep getting timed out...
> 
> ridiculous!


Hello, I had the same problem. My wife did the job then from her office. The only problem: she claims nr 98 now... :-s


----------



## keranthor

For me this was weird, like someone was reading my mind. I am a long time reader of this forum, and actually wanted to join already last week, but held of until I could make some pictures of my watches. Then last Saturday I was thinking I sure would want a flieger watch, but a manual with central seconds. Not too big and reasonably priced and no text on the dial. Of course looking around nothing fitting exactly and then on Monday I saw this post.. exactly what I was looking for and from the company that actually made them. Could not let it go. Registering was a pain though. I was at work actually pressing F5 every 2 seconds until I got in. Luckily I work in IT so no one noticed ;-).

Regards,
Marc



eact said:


> Congratulations to all who reserved, this LE Flieger was certainly an excellent deal. I didn't reserve but then I was too busy during that time frame. Out of curiosity, I made a list of the lucky owners from the grid on myStowa, 2 min copy-paste ;-)
> 
> ...
> 18 - keranthor
> ...


----------



## ollero

Woooooooooohooooooo!!! :-!:-!

#27 will fly to Spain!!

I think it's been the most stressful time of my life!! :-d:-d Two computers conected, one acting as a backup in case of need... and eventually I had to use it!! :-|

Congratulations to all who made it :-!


----------



## cstef

Yeah, I think it was almost the same for everyone: with hopes high then low then high....and mine stayed high at 45 - only number desired...
congrats to those who made it and chance to those who will make it through the release of the multiple reserves:thanks
Chris


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

first i want to say thanks to all Forum members who already ordered a Flieger limited. 

The orderprocess was not easy - some of the members have to login several times. :-(

*I want to tell you some important matters and explanation for the problems of this orderprocess:*

*1 - Login problems*
In the reason that we have had more than 1000 users on the same time trying to be on the side makes the register process a bit long for somebody.
The Server nearly crashed down.
Hornest speaking: We did not think about such a big quantitie of users trying to be Online on the same time.

Of course for a future project we will use a stronger server.

*2 - STOWA06 and MAX bookings*
Some of you already saw that there have been 2 Users ordering several watches.
The story behind is this: 
Some of our clients who can´t be online today on 2 GMT asks us to try to get a number through us directly.
(maybe in front of the official orderprocess .-) )

*The only possibilty we told them is to try to login by ourselfs on 2 p.m GMT and to try to get their desired number.*

The result was that we also have to been online on this time - but not even a minute earlier than all others!

Mrs. Hafner (STOWA06) was trying to get some numbers for this clients but unfortunately, not all clients got a watch!

The reason was the single registration Mrs. Hafner have to do for each watch.

In the reason of the big traffic she also was faced with the server problem!

*By the way, here is the excuse of my Administrator (MAX) who developed the ordertool - he also was surprised of the projects speed *

_"Jörg, please tell your users:

Me, the webmaster wants to apologize personally for all the incoveniences during the registration process.

"Server 500" error occured a couple of times through the first half hour of registration period because of - just too many similar surfing users. It just didn't went into my flat-brain, that this could stress the machine so terribly.

Next time, my proposal to Jörg will be making use of cloud computing. Than we can register another series in 25 to 30 seconds. "_

All in all i think we have 7 or 8 watches catched  for our clients who contacted us directly.

Some of them had also not the luck to get one.

*But it was any time a very fair competition  this i can guarantee you.*

I am sure some of the clients who got a watch through our reservation will post here that this story is true.

*3 - your personal mail to STOWA*
Please be advised that we try to answer all e-mails which are sended to us in the last 5 hours will be answered tomorrow and on Friday.-
The quantitie is big and we have to answer them step by step

*4 - And now ?*
We wil send all customers who already ordered a watch tomorrow a orderconfirmation mail with all details.
If you didn´t receive this confirmation mail at least on saturday - please contact us under [email protected] and i will try to find the mistake on monday morning to give you a answer.

Again i want to say thanks to all customers and also many thanks to those who have been not lucky at this time.

We will be back in the future with other special offers of course.

I think with this project we did something special:

*100 watches* have been sold in *51 minutes* to customers from *22 countrys* worldwide !

Thanks from the complete STOWA Team !

Jörg Schauer


----------



## 169

Crusader said:


> The airman is an automatic, and does not have the engravings.


 good, i like it .


----------



## doughboyr6

i was so stressed out....and my manager walked into my office and plumped her butt into the chair across my desk as i was trying to do this....i had to minimize all my screens and pretend that i was doing work....haha. I was scared that i was gonna lose out...


----------



## incognito

doughboyr6 said:


> i was so stressed out....and my manager walked into my office and plumped her butt into the chair across my desk as i was trying to do this....i had to minimize all my screens and pretend that i was doing work....haha. I was scared that i was gonna lose out...


haha... same boat but not as bad...

It was a "silent panic" i tell ya!!! o|:-x


----------



## capuchino

><" ... way too late for me... I wish I could be the No. 101?!?! ...


----------

